# Τώρα που βρήκαμε παπά, ας θάψουμε πεντέξι



## nickel (Apr 7, 2012)

_Τώρα που βρήκαμε παπά, ας θάψουμε πεντέξι._ Αυτή είναι η εκδοχή που προτιμώ. Στο ΛΝΕΓ (λήμμα _παππάς_, βέβαια):

*τώρα που βρήκαμε παππά / παππάδες, ας θάψουμε πέντ' έξι / να θάψουμε και ζωντανούς* για περιπτώσεις στις οποίες, όταν βρίσκεται κάποιος εύκαιρος ή πρόθυμος για κάτι, του ζητούν να κάνει επιπλέον πράγματα.

Στο ΛΚΝ:
*τώρα που βρήκαμε παπά, να θάψουμε πέντ’ έξι*, για υπερβολική εκμετάλλευση, κατάχρηση δοσμένης ευκαιρίας.

Το αντιλαμβάνομαι περισσότερο με τη σημασία του ΛΚΝ, της υπερεκμετάλλευσης, του ξεζουμίσματος μιας ευκαιρίας, μιας δεδομένης κατάστασης.

Προτάσεις γι' αυτό το going overboard;



Σημείωση: Το _πεντέξι_ σαν μία λέξη υπάρχει στο ΛΚΝ.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2012)

Ανέκαθεν το χρησιμοποιούσα με τη δεύτερη έννοια, του ΛΚΝ, και μάλιστα στην οικογένεια είχαμε την εκδοχή _τώρα που βρήκαμε παπά ας θάψουμε καμιά δεκαριά _


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 7, 2012)

Μία πιθανή απόδοση θα μπορούσε να είναι το "Give them an inch, they'll take a foot" (και ο General Melchett συμπληρώνει: "...more than that and you don't have a leg to stand on")


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2012)

Συνήθως *Give them an inch and they'll take a mile*. Ναι. Εκεί που το έχω ταιριάζει κουτί. Ta!


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 7, 2012)

Αυτό δεν είναι κανονικά το και καλά αντίστοιχο του _δώσε θάρρος στον χωριάτη να σ' ανέβει στο κρεβάτι_;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 7, 2012)

Κι εγώ αυτό που λέει ο Cadmian νόμιζα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2012)

Ναι. Στην περίπτωση του κειμένου μου έχουμε κάποια άτομα που κάνουν κατάχρηση κάποιου δικαιώματος που τους παρέχει ο νόμος. Για κάποιο λόγο που δεν μου φαίνεται περίεργος, μου ταιριάζουν και τα δύο ελληνικά. Και το αγγλικό. Σπάνια, ωστόσο, έχουμε ακριβείς αντιστοιχίες στους ιδιωματισμούς. What's sauce for the goose is not always sauce for the gander.


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 8, 2012)

Ίσως μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε μία με συνδυασμούς ιδιωματισμών, π.χ. στην περίπτωση του Nickel: The space was clear so they decided to go for the extra mile. Ή κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2012)

You mean "The coast was clear so they decided to go the extra mile". Yes, I can visualise that. :)


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 8, 2012)

Ακριβώς αυτό


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2012)

Πάντως στη δική μου περίπτωση μπορείς να κάνεις τις εξής διατυπώσεις:

You feel they've been given an inch and they've taken a mile. 
Σου δημιουργείται η εντύπωση ότι, επειδή βρήκανε παπά, είπανε να θάψουνε πεντέξι.
Ήταν η περίπτωση που, άμα δώσεις θάρρος στο χωριάτη, δεν τη γλιτώνεις, θα σου ανέβει στο κρεβάτι.


----------



## cougr (Apr 8, 2012)

nickel said:


> Στην περίπτωση του κειμένου μου έχουμε κάποια άτομα που κάνουν κατάχρηση κάποιου δικαιώματος που τους παρέχει ο νόμος.


 Εδώ ταιριάζει και το _(indiscriminately/shamelessly) took advantage of_ ή _took indiscriminate/shameless/unscrupulous/unfair/exploitative/abusive/extreme* advantage of_. Επίσης, _abused the advantage of_.

*Have I provided enough adjectives? :)


----------



## cougr (Apr 8, 2012)

Επίσης, "milked it for all it was worth".


----------

